# اعادةتركيب سوكت داتا لمجموعة ترازات وانواع شاشات الكمبيوتر



## ابراهيم الانصارى (21 مايو 2006)

السلامعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

:2: اخوانى واخواتى اعضاء ومشرفين منتدى المهندسبن العرب الكرام
تحية من عند لله مباركة طيبة وبعد
اقدم الى سيادتكم موضوع هام وقد نوهت عنة فى مشاركةسابقة وهو عن صيانة شاشات الكمبيوتر واعطالها اليوم ان شاء الله تعالى ان نتحدث عن بعض الاعطال 
1 الجهاز موصل ولا يوجد داتا ولا معلومات تظهر رغم سماع رفع الجهد العالى جدااااا :33: 


العطل دة ممكن ان يرجع الى الاسباب التالية 

ملحوظةالتغير من الاعدادات لا يسرى لا على الشاشات القديمة والتى لا تعمل اما على 600×800 فى ما اعلا
اوالتى لا تتعامل مع وندوز XP
قطع فى كابل الداتا 
اختلاف اعداد montor
من الاعداد settings ثم advanceded ثم يتم اختيار montar كى يتم تغير اعداد التردد المناسب لعمل الشاشة ثم التاكيد
العطل دة ممكن ان يسببة اشياء اخرى الا وهى
ممكن سوكت الشاشة مفصول احد البنات او الاطراف الفعالة فى التغزبة واليكم مثال لتوصيل احد سوكتات الشاشة

توصيل سوكت شاشة كمبيوتر سامسونج و التعريف بموضع الاطراف على السوكت
ملحوظة :الطرف رقم 11 يبدا عكس اتجاة اطراف R G P
1	الاحمر	R	
2	الاخضر	G	
3	الازرق	P	
4	فارغ 
5	ارضى اساسى 
6	ارضى الاحمر	R	
7	ارضى الاخضر	G	
8	ارضى الازرق	P	
9	اسود رفيع 
10	بنفسجى رفيع 
11	ابيض رفيع 
12	اصفر رفيع 
13	رمادى 
14	برتقالى 
15	فارغ 


المثال المزكور لحضراتكم سارى على جميع مودلات السامسنج الحديثة 

ثانيا :مسبب العطل نفسة ايضا وجود مصفت i r f 730 فى مرحلة ال[H] شورط منما يؤادى الى عدم وصول التغزية المطلوبة لنقل الداتا


وجود شوط فى ترنزستور اللاين 
فبتالى لا ينقل لا جهد عالى ولا داتا ما اعطيتة من مثال لتوصيل سوكت الشاشة انما فقط مثال فى حالة تلف السوكت او قطع فى اترافة 

بنسبة الى الشاشة السامسنج على سبيل المثال عند تشغيلها فهى من التراز المزكور فهى حديثة وتتعامل معها على الاعداد عالى حتى ولوكارت الشاشة 128 فتعمل معهة على كل الاحوال ففى حالة عدم توصيل داتا فى النوع دة 
توصل الشاشة بالتيار الكهربى فى حالة ظهور مربع بية دلالة R G P فمعنى ذالك ان العطل دة فى احدى المرحلتين 

اولا سوكت الداتا ودة تم شرحة مسبقا او وجود دراى على اطراف IC الخاصة بخرج R G P 
بمعنى ان الداتا ممكن ان تظهر بلا الوان مظبوطة اما نقص فى احد الالوان او عدم ظهورها اصلا


انا اشرح بشكل تفصيلى الى حد ما بلا مصطلاحات علمية معقدة فقط كى اسهل على الجميع ا سهولة الوصول الى العطل بدون بحثص مضنى

وسوف اكمل ان شاء الله الاعطال تباعا مع توصيل السوكت لكثر من نوع ومودل للشاشات 
اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل شكرااااااااا لحضراتكم مع وافر التحية


----------



## mhb_86 (21 مايو 2006)

ممكن احول كابل الشاشة من كابل يركب على الكمبيوتر الى كابل اي في ان AV in
يعني بقدر اشبك الشاشة على اي جهاز اخر.


----------



## خالد مقلد (22 مايو 2006)

*Khaled_mkaled************

_يمكن تحويل كبل شاشة _الكمبويتر كمخرج Av


----------



## خالد مقلد (22 مايو 2006)

*Khaled_mkaled************

اليكم قربيا جداا كيفية تر كيب سوكت داتا لبعض انواع شاشات الكمبو يتر

:13: :55:


----------



## mhb_86 (24 مايو 2006)

*كيف يمكن تحويل كبل شاشة الكمبويتر كمخرج Av*


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (24 مايو 2006)

اخى خالد من فضلك اتركنى اكمل ربما تستفيد ثم علق او ضيف 
مع وافر التحية


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (24 مايو 2006)

ومن الامانة الاخلاقية والادبية ان تزكر اسم المصدر الى انت اخزت منة معلوماتك


----------

